
Fastest ever neutrino among slew of fresh findings - jonbaer
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33787562
======
stephengillie
By "Fastest" they mean "Most energetic".

 _" This neutrino packs about 1,000 times the energy of the LHC beam. It is
spectacular."_

 _They have evidence for a neutrino arriving with at least 2,600 trillion
electronvolts (teraelectronvolts, TeV) of energy - hundreds of times more than
protons inside the Large Hadron Collider, even after its historic revamp.
IceCube 's previous record was 2,000 TeV._

Really amazing.

